# Formularergebnis in FancyBox anzeigen



## dwex (27. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich nutze die Fancybox bereits für meine Bilder und das funktioniert auch bestens.
Jetzt habe ich ein Kontaktformular und ich möchte, dass die Bestätigungsseite nach senden des Formulars in einer Fancybox angezeigt wird.

Dazu habe ich folgenden Quellcode:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
    $(document).ready(function() {
        
        $("#kontaktbox").fancybox({
				'autoScale'			: false,
				'transitionIn'		: 'none',
				'transitionOut'		: 'none',
				'type'				: 'iframe'
			});
		

    });
</script>

<form id="kontaktbox" name="expose_kontakt" action="http://www.blablub.de/script.php" method="post">
    <input type="hidden" name="action" value="expose_anfrage_senden" />
    <input type="submit" name="Anfrage senden" value="Anfrage senden" />
</form>
```

Wenn ich nun auf das Button klicken dann bekomme ich einen 404 Fehler zurück:

```
Not Found

The requested URL /pages/undefined was not found on this server.
```

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Vielen Dank für euer Infos im voraus!


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. März 2010)

Moin,

fancybox sucht nach dem href-Attribut eines Links, welches im Formualr ja nicht existiert(daher das undefined)

Auch sonst wird das so nicht klappen, weil du das Formular nicht in dieses iFrame sendest.

So herum sollte es gehen:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
$(document)
  .ready(
          function() 
          {
            $("#kontaktbox")
              .bind("submit", 
                    function() 
                    {
                      $.fancybox({type:'iframe',href:'about:blank'});      
                      $(this).attr('target',$('#fancybox-frame').attr('name'));
                      return true;
                    }
                   );
          }
        );
			
</script>
```
Es wird beim Submit die Fancybox mit iFrame geöffnet.
Das name-Attribut dieses iFrames(es ist nicht fix) wird ausgelesen, und dem target-Attribut des Formulars als Ziel zugewiesen...das wars schon


----------

